# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGQ_1_90SD - CYON KH1300 and KH1400 added.

## mohamed73

New version - LGQ_1_90SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG CYON KH1300 and KH1400.

----------

